# Oops...



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Saw this on another site and thought it was hilarious. 

Watch "Lake Trout Fishing Gone Wrong" on YouTube






Sent from my SM-A505U using Tapatalk


----------



## bvil7777 (Dec 25, 2021)

Hah!
My uncle told me a story of him pulling his small, homemade shanty a few miles out on Erie with his buddy riding in the shanty. There was a layer of fluffy snow on the ice. One of the hole covers came off and they had to dig the guy out of a snow cocoon.


----------



## ubermed74 (Nov 9, 2021)

Funny


----------

